

What Aaron Sorkin doesn't understand about Facebook - danecjensen
http://bachelorsofthearts.com/?p=159

======
tptacek
Did this person actually see the film? I'm left wondering, because the film
had almost nothing to do with Facebook _the application_ , and everything to
do with the process of starting Facebook _the company_. Sorkin had no time to
express a disdain for Facebook's "superficial" relationships; he was too busy
with the drama surrounding the company's inception. The application itself is
practically a McGuffin.

